# A Trad "What Eye-wear Are You Wearing"



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

There are other discussions about trad eye-wear.
But, hey, lets get one started where people post pictures of their glasses on, a la A Trad "WAYW".

Sunglasses count!


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Recycling this image:








Shuron Freeway in Crystal

My dearly-departed Wayfarers:








Ray-Ban Wayfarer 2113 (since gone missing and replaced with 2140)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I don't have a picture, I'm inclined to nominate my AA 406's, in dark Tortoise, as an example of "Trad eye wear". However, given the grief I frequently get when wearing eyeglasses other than the Randolf Engineering Aviators I have worn for the past 30 years, I am finding that the 406's get worn most...in the privacy of our home, for reading. Does that make me a 'closet Trad'(!)?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I rotate between my:

AA406 in; Amber, Tortoise and Crystal.

Sunglasses: Ray Ban Avaitors, & a Tortoise P3 styled set.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> While I don't have a picture, I'm inclined to nominate my AA 406's, in dark Tortoise, as an example of "Trad eye wear". However, given the grief I frequently get when wearing eyeglasses other than the Randolf Engineering Aviators I have worn for the past 30 years, I am finding that the 406's get worn most...in the privacy of our home, for reading. Does that make me a 'closet Trad'(!)?


Why do you get grief when wearing glasses? Are you in high school? "Four eyes?"


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

RayBan Aviator

Persol 0649


----------



## seth3407 (May 9, 2009)

I have been rotating between tortoise shell wayfarers and the Serengeti Fiji.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

AA406 in Crystal. Some of the best glasses I've ever owned.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*photographing eyewear is hard*









Top is daily frame, brand is ESQ (inobtrusive logo that I forget is there). They fit my face and go with my hair.

Middle is a pair of safety glasses I got for free a dozen years ago. Brand is AO Safety, and I drilled out the temple rivets holding on the side shields. I wear these indoors for falling asleep on couch, walking into open cabinet doors.

Bottom is the Randolph Engineering Aviator in gunmetal (I think). This frame are at least fifteen years old. I might need to get something similar with clear lenses for a full time Agent Smith look.

I also have an old pair of wire half-rims, my paper clip glasses, but they are too delicate for me.


----------



## disclose (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry have no picture at the moment, but I love my red RayBan Glasses. Ever saw Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas with Johnny Depp? Got about the same glasses he is wearing thu out the movie. When I wear these glasses I feel like being high all the time! Very relaxing!:aportnoy:


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are a few that I own:

Allyn Scura Legend









Shuron Ronsir Zyl with Taper Temple









Berkshire Chase / Savile Row 14kt Panto 









Dita Legends New Yorker


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ray Ban aviators that I found in the surf. Paid only $30 for new lenses

=Ulta trad:aportnoy:

BTW, I'm in the market for new and cheap eyeglasses. Stuck between these:



Thoughts?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

randomdude said:


> Why do you get grief when wearing glasses? Are you in high school? "Four eyes?"


LOL! I don't get grief over wearing glasses but rather, when I am wearing glasses other than the Randolf Aviator design the USAF issued me so many years ago. I am a creature of habit and, as a consequence, very few aspects of my appearance...clothing, accessories, haircut, etc....ever change. Therefore the surprise over my choice of AA 406's.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Can anyone give a breakdown or a link that breaks down the history of the ray ban wayfarer serial numbers? And how to know which ones corresponds to which size (I'm assuming there are only two sizes, normal and large?)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Although my favorite shirts are OCBDs, perhaps the closest I ever came to being "trad" was in the mid-60's. Here are the specs I was wearing in 1965.

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0001b.jpg

Later I was issued aviator frames in the Navy (don't know if they were the same as the Air Force or not) and I wore them for many years afterward, as shown in this mid-1970's photo. I will assume that this wasn't trad. :icon_smile_big:

https://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0002j.gif

Now I wear these frames from Wal-Mart. Not sure if they would be considered trad or not. Can they be trad if they came from Wal-Mart?

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0006j.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*large face*

With a large head/face, it is difficult to find glasses/sunglasses.

glasses - rimless ovals
shades - just found ones that fit...at COSTCO!!!!!! and guess how much...

$40 (frame).

WOW!


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

La Font Aristo in Black (glasses on the bottom of the page):

LA Eyeworks Pick Up in Tortoise:

https://www.laeyeworks.com/catalogFrames/frame.php?m=PICK UP&c=PLASTIC

Ray Ban Folding Wayfarers in Tortoise (the size is between the regular and jumbo size non-folding Wayfarers):

https://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11581875


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> Can anyone give a breakdown or a link that breaks down the history of the ray ban wayfarer serial numbers? And how to know which ones corresponds to which size (I'm assuming there are only two sizes, normal and large?)


Blake,
I'm not sure on the serial numbers, but I came across this when I was shopping for a pair of wayfarers. The original wayfarers are only available in 50 and 54 mm size frames. The wayfarer icons are also available in a 52mm.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/msgboard/about12-11409.html

Hope this helps.

RP


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

clemsontiger said:


> Can anyone give a breakdown or a link that breaks down the history of the ray ban wayfarer serial numbers? And how to know which ones corresponds to which size (I'm assuming there are only two sizes, normal and large?)


Don't know about vintage Wayfarers, but in recent history, the 2113 (may be discontinued, not sure) was an "updated" style with spring hinges and slightly rounded edges. Very comfortable to wear (for me, anyway.) The 2140 is called the "Original Wayfarer" and is sharper-edged and the lenses angle in towards the face. Normal hinges, snugger fit on the face. The tortoise colour is much darker as well, almost black.

There's also the 2132 "New Wayfarer" that's not as tall, haven't tried them.

2113:









2140:









2132:


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*LaFont and AA 206*

I currently wear Lafont Tortoise from Ben Silver for regular glasses and Anglo American 406 for sunglasses. Both are large enough to accomodate my TRI focals that have come with age. (do they make quadra-focals?)
Tom


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got the 2132 Wayfarer. Good frame. 

It replaced a much older pair that left my world one afternoon last summer (happy hour turned into happy midnight hour).

They were probably 10 years old, and were amazing. I guess we always pine for what was...


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I realize this may be an "un-trad" point of view, but when it comes to prescription eyeglasses I think that you really need to find a pair of frames that fit your face and also look somewhat current and up-to-date. For me, the AA 406 and similar, large "horn rim" frames simply do not work. Right now, I have pretty basic Brooks Brothers frames (pictured below in the top picture). However, I am thinking about getting the Polo glasses in the bottom picture, or something similar (although I wish they did not say "Polo" so prominently on the sides).



















https://www.eyeglasses.com/glasses/polo/PH2005.html


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Most of the time I wear a pair of Oliver Peoples O'Malley in tortoise.



At the beach I wear a 15yr old pair of RayBan Outdoorsman II Aviators. G15 lens and cable temples (wrap around the ear). I have had these so long that they were "in" then "out" now "in" again. I found out they were back in style when my daughter wanted a pair after calling them dorky the previous year !


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

At this stage of the game I only need to worry about sunglasses and started collecting more than a year ago. I only have these with me at the moment.

Vintage Oliver Goldsmith - 60s I think




Bought these recently - Dunhills with a titanium frame; possibly one of the best sunglasses I have ever worn.


An eBay find - tortoiseshell with silver hinges and tinted, uncorrected lenses. Edwardian I think.


I will try an post more later in the week.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Don't know about vintage Wayfarers, but in recent history, the 2113 (may be discontinued, not sure) was an "updated" style with spring hinges and slightly rounded edges. Very comfortable to wear (for me, anyway.) The 2140 is called the "Original Wayfarer" and is sharper-edged and the lenses angle in towards the face. Normal hinges, snugger fit on the face. The tortoise colour is much darker as well, almost black.
> 
> There's also the 2132 "New Wayfarer" that's not as tall, haven't tried them.
> 
> ...


I am wearing the 2132's today...like 'em very much.

Great thread, btw.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Peter, that was the direction I was going.


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

A few more

Another pair of Oliver Goldsmith


A pair by Hackett which I think are styled after Persol


Benson & Ashley


Moschino


A pair of English sunglasses from the 30s


2132 Wayfarers

Another pair by Hackett


Oliver Goldsmith Boz


And finally a pair of real buffalo horn frames bought last year in Ho Chi Minh City. I had them glazed by Adam at Klasik.org. My favourite


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sol Moscot "Glenn"


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> I realize this may be an "un-trad" point of view, but when it comes to prescription eyeglasses I think that you really need to find a pair of frames that fit your face and also look somewhat current and up-to-date. For me, the AA 406 and similar, large "horn rim" frames simply do not work. Right now, I have pretty basic Brooks Brothers frames (pictured below in the top picture). However, I am thinking about getting the Polo glasses in the bottom picture, or something similar (although I wish they did not say "Polo" so prominently on the sides).


I really like the look of these, as un-trad as they may be.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Opti-view daily wear contacts. VERY TRAD!:icon_smile:


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Carlton-Browne said:


> A few more
> 
> Another pair of Oliver Goldsmith
> 
> ...


great collection!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Today its my newly aquired Persol 2302S sunglasses, they are a wonderful pair of square aviators. Got them at Lens Crafters in the clearance section for $70!


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

American Optical Saratogas
A friend said they look like girl's sunglasses.
What do you all think?


----------



## seth3407 (May 9, 2009)

gtsecc said:


> American Optical Saratogas
> A friend said they look like girl's sunglasses.
> What do you all think?


Where would one acquire a pair of Saratoga's? Are they even still being made?


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

seth3407 said:


> Where would one acquire a pair of Saratoga's? Are they even still being made?


 Ebay or https://www.klasik.org/


----------



## indieprep (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I know, I shouldn't be posting on something that has no new posts for more than a month, yet i'm wearing OP Rileys in dark mahogany. I like the O'Malley better, but couldn't find it...I had to take the Rilley, which looks great on me BTW


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Right now I'm wearing these BB frames, but I'm thinking of getting a pair of LaFont frames.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Paul Smith 294 black:


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Styl Rite Optical Gibson, polished aluminum browline design.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

I have these from x-optix in Belgium in black:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about ordering these come Monday. I need a new pair of glasses and I thought I might as well get a pair of prescription sunglasses--both in tortoise. What do you guys think?

Everyday:









Sunglasses:


----------



## Forbes (Jan 8, 2008)

I alternate between two pairs of AA406s, the Paris Tortoise pair below and a second, tortoise pair:


----------



## csheehan (Feb 27, 2004)

After I had my cateract operation and went from being nearsighted to farsighted, I bought Wayfarers since, for the first time in my life, I could have sun glasses and not clip-ons. I now find that I wear my Eyebobs Total Wit Sunreaders more because they have a reader bifocal. I may sometimes think that I am younger than I am but my eyes are never in doubt.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I picked these up a couple of months ago in black. They have to be the best plastic frames i have ever worn.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*well*

my great-grandfather's pince-nez.

i suppose that some people must buy new spectacles, but i never really thought of it before.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I only need glasses when I drive. I sport the Moscot Miltzen in tortoise.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been pretty much blind since a young age with out glasses. From an early age, I wore what is now called trad eye wear because that is what everybody wore then, and I continued to wear various iterations of trad eyewear for many years. Then, I liquidated a distributer of licensed fashionable eyewear and, well my eyes were opened. The next pair, are not flashy, but are very un-trad and very Flusser. Net result, shortly after I bought them, I was at a business convention with a group of younger professionals, and a pretty curvy blonde lawyer started the conversation, "people in their mid-30's like us." I was 50 at the time. So much for trad eyewear. 

Sun glasses, or "Sun" as it is called, is another matter.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Good choices, Mississippi Mud (in particular, the top pair which look like Anglo Americans).


----------



## csheehan (Feb 27, 2004)

cglex said:


> ...and a pretty curvy blonde lawyer started the conversation, "people in their mid-30's like us." I was 50 at the time. So much for trad eyewear.


If you're trad, you'd rather look 50.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

Works quite well with the trad aesthetic I find. The titanium frames are less breakable than the plastic and as I am very hard on glasses this is appreciated.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

MS Mud - care to share the brand details on those?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

*Both are Anglo Americans*



Reds & Tops said:


> MS Mud - care to share the brand details on those?


Both are Anglo Americans. I can't remember the model number on the top pair, but the bottom pair is named "Fitz."

After trying on several pair in the last two days, I'm planning to go with something else for the sunglasses, not because I didn't like them but because they are too small for my face.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

$12 Flexie readers. Have a pair in black also.


----------

